# Pflanzen pflanzen im Flachwasserbreich - im Stein/Kiessubstrat - im Topf oder ohne ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

da ich vor einem Jahr dieses tolle Forum noch nicht kannte und meinen Teich anhand von Buch - und Baumarktwissen anlegte weis ich nun dass ich damals lieber nicht den fein und grobkörnigen Kies als alleiniges Teichsubstrat hätte wählen sollen.

 was solls, nun isses drin und gefällt mir auch so.

 Nun bin ich überzeugt, dass es damals nicht richtig war meine Teichpflanzen in Orchideentöpfe mit selbstgemachten Löchern zu setzten und dann noch diese Töpfe fein mit Teicherde und Kies zu füllen ... somit filtern die Pflanzen meine Nährstoffe nicht aus dem Teich sondern holen die sich von der überdüngten Teicherde  ... gut gewachsen sind sie aber 

Hier seht ihr wie die kleinen in Ihren Töpfen stehen, ein Bändigen des Supfvergissmeinnicht war nicht möglich, das sucht sich seinen Platz überall.

Leider haben sich auch keum wurzeln nach außen entwickelt und somit hat die Pflanze sich keinen *Selbsthalteschutz* bauen können. Bei Wind sind des öfteren meine Irisse umgefallen....

   

Na ja, nun ist ja das neue Jahr da und ich möchte diesen Fehler wieder gut machen. 

- als erstes dürfen alle meine Wasserminzepflanzen den teich verlassen und in einem kleinen Becken weiter vor sich hin leben, - ich glaub wenns mal nen Atomkrieg gibt wird sie auf jeden Fall überleben 

nun zu den anderen Rand-Pflanzen:

- ich würde die Pflanzen vorsichtig aus den Töpfen nehmen und die Wurzeln entwas einkürzen + sie möglichst schonend per seichtem Wasserstrahl vom Teicherdesubstrat befreien.

- wie ihr seht, besteht der Teichrand aus einer dicken schicht (ca. 5cm kleinen 8-10er Kies) und darauf hab ich die etwas größeren Kiessteine gelegt,

nun meine eigentliche Frage: 

A: sollte ich die Teichpflanzen direkt in diesen Kies setzten und mit den größeren Steinen etwas Halt geben ?

B: sollte ich diese Pflanzen lieber in einen schwarzen Teichttopf setzten und mit Kies befüllen ?

C: sollte ich diese Pflanzen lieber in einen schwarzen Teichttopf setzten und mit Lehm / Kies / Sandgemisch befüllen ?


Ich hoffe ihr mir weiterhelfen


----------



## karsten. (2. März 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen im Flachwasserbreich - im Stein/Kiessubstrat - im Topf oder ohn*

A


----------



## inge50 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen im Flachwasserbreich - im Stein/Kiessubstrat - im Topf oder ohn*

Hallo Ralf,

ich habe meine Pflanzen direkt in das Substrat gesetzt.

Die schwarzen Töpfe sehen ja auch nicht gerade schön aus.

Als Substrat habe ich feinen Kies und an die Wurzeln habe ich noch etwas Sand-Lehmgemisch gegeben.

Damit die Pflanzen nicht umkippen erstmal größere Steine als Halt dagegen gelehnt. Diese kann man nach dem verwurzeln auch wieder entfernen.

Aber ich würde noch etwas warten mit dem auspflanzen, bis die Temperaturen etwas wärmer und stabiler sind.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## wp-3d (2. März 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen im Flachwasserbreich - im Stein/Kiessubstrat - im Topf oder ohn*

Hi


Wurzelballen leicht im Wassereimer ausschüttel, Wurzeln etwas Kürzen,

und dann        A


----------



## Christian und Frauke (2. März 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen im Flachwasserbreich - im Stein/Kiessubstrat - im Topf oder ohn*

Hallo Ralf,
ich habe den selben Fehler gemacht und mir gefällt es optisch trotzdem 
naja was soll ich sagen wenns zu spät ist.
Ich habe nachträglich Mauersand um die Pflanzen gekippt und ein paar Tonkugeln an die Wurzeln gedrückt
Schaun wir mal was dieses Jahr so draus wird.


----------



## Christine (2. März 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen im Flachwasserbreich - im Stein/Kiessubstrat - im Topf oder ohn*

Hallo Ralf,

wenn die Gegebenheiten es hergeben, würde ich immer ohne Topf pflanzen. (Ausgenommen Seerosen.)


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen im Flachwasserbreich - im Stein/Kiessubstrat - im Topf oder ohn*

vielen Dank für eure Empfehlungen , dann werd ich mal loslegen wenns wärmer wird... ich denk mal wenn die Temps außen so bei 10 ° bleiben  oder bei einer bestimmten konstanten Wassertemperatur ?

eine Frage fällt mir noch ein, momentan habe ich alle Pflanzen so gesetzt dass exaxt die Austriebstelle an der Wasseroberfläche liegt ... das hatte natürlich den Nachteil, das bei einem absinken des Wasserspiegels die oberen Wurzeln gleich blank lagen.

Meint ihr es wäre ok wenn z.B. bei meiner Nadelsimse / Sumpfvergissmeinnicht / __ Iris dann der Austriebspunkt ca. 10 cm unter dem Wasserspiegel liegt ?


----------



## Christine (3. März 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen im Flachwasserbreich - im Stein/Kiessubstrat - im Topf oder ohn*

Hi Ralf,

also bei mir wächst die Nadelsimse nur unter Wasser. Bei den __ Iris muss man unterscheiden, da gibt es unterschiedliche Anpsrüche. Und das Sumpfvergißmeinnicht kann ruhig ein bisschen unter Wasser.

Guck mal bei Werner (Nymphaion.de) auf der *Seite Beratung*, da gibt es eine interaktive Pflanzenliste, wo auch die Wassertiefen aufgeführt sind.


----------



## Annett (8. März 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen im Flachwasserbreich - im Stein/Kiessubstrat - im Topf oder ohn*

Moin.

Wollte nur kurz zum Sumpfvergißmeinnicht beitragen, dass es lieber feucht bis nass steht.
Es wuchert am alten Teich zwar ins tiefere Wasser, wird so untergetaucht aber öfter mal bräunlich und blüht so natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen im Flachwasserbreich - im Stein/Kiessubstrat - im Topf oder ohn*

 zusammen,

ich wollt mich mal wieder zu diesem Thema melden. Am Wochenende hatten wir ganz gutes wetter udn ich hab mal so langsam angefangen die Pflanzen aus den Töpfen zu befreien.

Ich kann euch sagen, die armen haben echt gelitten - einige wurzeln waren in den Töpfen am faulen und die Erde hat bestialisch gestunken 

Ich habs leider nur geschafft einen kleinen Teil zu befreien und direkt in den Kies zu setzten. Allerdings ist mir dabei aufgefallen das meine Kiesschicht im oberen Bereich doch etwas mau ist und durch meine falsche Anlage der Kapillarsperre werd ich wohl wenn mal etwas mehr zeit ist diese gleich richtig machen.

So dass ich also die Steine die momentan aufn Teichrand liegen gleich bei der Befestigung der Pflanzen nutze, dann die Folie nach innen zum Teich umklappe usw.

Das Sumpfvergissmeinnicht hat sich mittlerweile durch den Wind überall im Garten verteilt und blüht da schon kräftig :crazy

Ich glaub ich werds wohl aus dem Teich nehmen und in nem Kübel weiterleben lassen.

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mir noch ein paar Sumpfdotterblumen gekauft, diese sollen ja in Erde stehen - hier bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich die dann in solche Töpfe setzte oder ob ich außerhalb des Teiches nen Baukübel in die Erde buddel und diesen mit nem Strick zum Teich verbinde damit der Kappilareffekt entsteht. - Würde so was den funktionieren  ?


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Pflanzen pflanzen im Flachwasserbreich - im Stein/Kiessubstrat - im Topf oder ohn*

Hallo Ralf,

also bei mir wuchern die Sumpfdotterblumen pur auf der Ufermatte...


----------

